# Humidor seasoning with kitty litter & PG?



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Me and 2 others (Whatswithninjas2 and t-dawg) have to season our humidors. The humidor that I'm going to be seasoning is one from a member here, but I'll probably have to season it again (Its been over a month with nothing in it).

We have PG Solution, Distilled water and unscented kitty litter. What do we do?

I know theres a few posts with instructions, but a lot of them are all broken up and hard to follow.

So, who here can provide steps on what to do?


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Herf N. Turf's guide is pretty much the bible on this topic: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldnt mess with the PG. But thats me.

Take a dish and a brand new sponge and the DW. soak the sponge with DW and place on dish in0side humi. LEave it for a few days than check the rh. You may want to get the rh up to 80ish and than add the KL to a. "charge" the KL and b. to bring the rh down to 65. Or, if you know your KL is already there than bring the rh up to 70ish and than add. 

Hope this helps and GL


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

I hate how its spread a part though, between multiple posts. I actually find it really hard to understand  (Had some health issues recently, blah)

Why not use PG? I just spent $15 on this stuff. ugh


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Use only distilled water with your KL. The PG solution will clog them.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Whats better then? KL with Water or a Humidifier (sponge) with PG?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

KL with water IMO


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Kitty litter would generally be preferred. The silica gel is a two-way humidity control; it both absorbs and evaporates humidity, whereas PG solution will just evaporate water. If there's a spike in humidity, one is better at leveling things off, whereas the other leaves you SOL until you open your humi for a while.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Alright. How much KL should I use? I have a 100ct and my 2 friends have a 30ct humi.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

That's the beauty of KL/beads. You can't use too much. The more you use the faster your humidor recovers after opening. I would say 5 lbs would be a good number. :rotfl: Nah JK. I would say a large rectangular humidifier case full would do you right.

As far as your friends go, a small round humidifier case full is golden.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

What they said! Dan is right on with the amount and all the info on the KL/water is right on, loose the PG. Its a waste of time and money. check the thread on here about KL storage. coffin's make great storage containers!


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

coffin?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

A coffin is cedar box for a single cigar. A presentation box of sorts. Plastic 22 boxes work well to as would a travel soap dish, etc. I have even used "media" bags that are for aquariums. Even panty hose can be employed.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A box an individual cigar comes in.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorta like a tubos?

Could I try a mason jar lid? I think it'd work well.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

What ever works for you. and kinda sort a not really on the tubos. this is a coffin.
.


----------

